# Algae ID



## Bettascapes (Aug 16, 2012)

Cherry shrimp and my mts wont touch this stuff.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think we need a clearer picture, as far as I can tell it looks more like eggs (with some fuzz algae) than algae...


----------



## Bettascapes (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What are those white things on the tips of the "algae" are they bubbles?

They almost look like hydra, but not quite. 

You've got some black beard algae in the tank as well.


----------



## Bettascapes (Aug 16, 2012)

BBA has been on the plants since I got them but it doesn't grow any, virtually no algae in there thanks to my cherry shrimp.

Think this its some kind of fungus maybe


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Agreed. Not sure what type. They usually clear up on their own though.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Those are simple diatoms. They are there because of a lack of water flow. Add a small power head and it will all dissappear


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Diatoms are usually single celled algae though there are a few diatom species that live in colonies. The colonies are usually too small to see individually (5-10 cells stuck together).

The organism in the picture is white which indicates it is most likely not photosynthetic. Since virtually every algae species is colored (green/brown/black - due to the photosynthetic pigments) it is most likely not an algae.

In addition, the regular structure they are making on the tips of the filaments is not a common freshwater algae structure. It looks much more typical of a mold or fungus of some kind.

Possibly a Blastocladiomycota species. I'm not sure.


----------



## Bettascapes (Aug 16, 2012)

I will try to get more water flow, it is quite low.


----------

